# Something to keep me busy



## Cathykc (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi All,
New here so If I am using the incorrect terms sorry.
My hubby and I have been trying for over nearly a year. Got all test done in a fertility clinic and all came back clear. Half delighted/Half upset as then why isn't this happening. Starting Clomid tomorrow but is there anything else that people have found to help with it. Special Teas/Vitamins, Chinese medicine/Yoga?
Something to move my obsess onto so I don't sit and think about how long thing month will be. 
The more I do the more I feel like I'm slightly more in control, even though I feel lost. 
I am on ovulation kits/temping. I know there is no magic cure but cant help to try
Thank you all


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi catholic

Welcome to FF . You might find the clomid section helpful, here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

Good luck 

Dory 
Xxx


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Cathy,

There's loads to read up on if you wanted to, I've got about 4 books on the go at the moment. How's your health and eating? We're really focusing on our health in the lead up to hopefully getting our ivf referral. We're having a no meat may (but having lots of fish, nuts, veg, eggs) also both exercising most days which is helping with the stress of it all.

There's some great recommendations in the diary section have a look at orchids one
Good luck

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=342924.0;topicseen


----------



## Hannahconfused (May 6, 2016)

Hi, I recently had a couple of private yoga lessons and will be having some more as well as going to the regular group class. I'm not very flexible and decided I would try to do something about this! I explained to the teacher I am going through infertility and she explained some poses that could help increase blood flow to the uterus. I would say definitely give yoga a try as its a way of feeling I'm taking control of my body. I also feel lovely and calm afterwards. Try not to get too obsessed with all of the reading!


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hiya, 
I know everyone tells you to not obsess, by I am definitely one of those people that need to obsess, until it all fades out a bit. I turned to lots of reading about ivf, making a nice diary for it all, planning my healthy meals and snacks ect. I also started doing fertility yoga, and I never thought I would be a yoga  person, but I love it, it's great for distraction and helping letting go. Hope you find your little obsession. I know some ladies took up knitting. 
And welcome to a wonderful group ladies!


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Ooh mysteryminx where do you do fertility yoga? Or do you just use videos? Yeah the healthy diet thing is definitely a good thing to obsess on, I'm really trying to eat well.


----------

